
Clojure(Script): What do you think? - ThisIsSavo
https://savo.rocks/programming/2019/07/11/clojure(script)-what-do-you-think.html
======
ThisIsSavo
Just wrote a quick blog post about learning Clojure(Script), with the purpose
to share my experience and to get advice from more experienced programmers
about how would they approach this.

All comments are welcome.

